# The Art of Water Changes: The Mighty Microwave



## Joeee

So I feel dumb, because I just realized that I can heat up water in my microwave for water changes if I don't want to spend money on a heater.

Let me provide a scenario:

I have a 10G aquarium and wish to do a 50% water change. So I get a regular 5G bucket and condition the cold tap water and fill it to the top. Let's say I have a fish that requires a warmer temperature (say I'm breeding cardinal tetras) so I can microwave a cup of this water (in any regular microwave-safe cup) and return that cup of water into the 5G bucket. Stir the bucket around and allow the thermometer to adjust to the temperature of the water.

I know a heater is always a better option, but if I needed to an emergency water change for some reason, the microwave is an option.


----------



## qwerty

Why not just run warmer water from the tap when you're filling the bucket?


----------



## AquaNeko

He's concerned about hot water pipes leaching copper and other things.


----------



## qwerty

Well... I've got copper pipes, and my shrimp and snails are fine...

I don't think it would be a problem, personally... But I mean, I guess... If you were so inclined, you could put the water in the microwave...

Just be aware that boiling water can lower or remove bicarbonate hardness.


----------



## BillD

Also removes dissolved oxygen.


----------



## BettaBeats

once again, its the culpric (copper) ion. Not copper. That kills shrimp.

Even then, it has to be in high amounts, such as those higher than in shrimp pellets (which contain copper).


Also,
Microwaves and radiation..

I won't ever use a microwave, don't own one, don't need one.


----------



## qwerty

While we're at it I'm pretty sure many popular seachem fertilizers (ie. Comprehensive) have copper in them, and shrimp do fine in fertilized planted tanks.

If the inverts don't mind, I'm sure the fish wont either IMO.


----------



## Darkblade48

I agree; I would just use the hot water out of the tap.

The amount of copper ions in the water is not likely to harm your fish.



BettaBeats said:


> Also,
> Microwaves and radiation..
> 
> I won't ever use a microwave, don't own one, don't need one.


The amount of radiation from a microwave is negligible, considering that the door should be closed when it is in operation. The microwaves are not energetic enough to pass through screening of the microwave door.


----------



## Holidays

I use warm water straight from the tap just add conditioner.


----------



## BettaBeats

Darkblade48 said:


> The amount of radiation from a microwave is negligible, considering that the door should be closed when it is in operation. The microwaves are not energetic enough to pass through screening of the microwave door.


it goes into food, that then goes into me.


----------



## Joeee

I guess I've been doing water changes the hard way all this time. Lol



BettaBeats said:


> it goes into food, that then goes into me.


So how do you heat up pie that's been in the fridge? O_O

Microwave radiation has no health concerns, in order for the food to be dangerous for you, it has to be able to emit radiation. The waves that pass through the food put inside a microwave does not cause it to emit any form of radiation. It's as silly as saying that there's electron radiation from televisions, or calling someone from the Discovery Institute a scientist.


----------



## bigfishy

Joeee said:


> I guess I've been doing water changes the hard way all this time. Lol


You should see how I do water changes, and you will say "WOW"


----------



## Joeee

bigfishy said:


> You should see how I do water changes, and you will say "WOW"


Does it involve a dance with a bunch of elaborately coordinated plecos?


----------



## bigfishy

Joeee said:


> Does it involve a dance with a bunch of elaborately coordinated plecos?


Just the process of dumping and filling the tank with water


----------



## Darkblade48

Joeee said:


> Microwave radiation has no health concerns, in order for the food to be dangerous for you, it has to be able to emit radiation. The waves that pass through the food put inside a microwave does not cause it to emit any form of radiation. It's as silly as saying that there's electron radiation from televisions, or calling someone from the Discovery Institute a scientist.


+1. Microwave radiation will simply cause the water molecules in food to absorb energy, which heats up the food.

It is the same as if you were to leave food outside in the sun, allowing infrared radiation to heat up your food. Microwaving it is faster, and more sanitary.

I would be more concerned with excess radiation when I fly in an airplane.


----------



## Timstrk

It's microwave radiation not ionizing radiation. It merely excites the water molecules and causes them to heat up. Ionizing radiation removes electrons from the atom and forms ion pairs which in turn travel to cause more damage. If ignorance were painful some would be writhing on the sidewalk.


----------



## Calmer

Exactly what Timstrk said about microwaves. 
I usually wear a tin foil hat everywhere I go but not near microwave ovens as it makes my brain sweat. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat


----------

